# How to cast on without tying a slip knot



## CreatiKnit (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok, I know a lot of you probably already know how to do this, but I remember when I first learned, a friend showed me this and I just thought it was the coolest thing! Plus it starts you off with 2 stitches instead of 1. Hope you love it too. 

1.) Hold your yarn as you normally would to cast on.
2.) Insert your needle under the middle of the stretched yarn and place your index finger over the yarn, pressing the yarn to the needle.
3.) Lift your needle upward and over the top yarn, then under the lower left yarn, and pick it up onto your needle.
4.) Now, lift your needle over the yarn on the right, and hook your needle under it.
5.) Come back through the open loop on the left, and let the loops go, & tighten against the needle. Pull your two strands downward till snug, but not tight.
6.) Now you've cast on 2 stitches, instead of tying a slip knot, and casting on 1!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you. Will have to try this on next cast on.


----------



## CreatiKnit (Oct 7, 2013)

Your welcome Pegsay! I know you'll love it!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, man, I started reading without realizing photos were beneath it, and my brain was starting to hurt. Once I realized there were pictures, I was good to go. Thanks a lot.

Funnier still, that's the way I caston, but I didn't know it till I saw the photos!!


----------



## CreatiKnit (Oct 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Oh, man, I started reading without realizing photos were beneath it, and my brain was starting to hurt. Once I realized there were pictures, I was good to go. Thanks a lot.


LOL, I totally understand! I am a visual learner, so photos are a must. Have fun with it!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

This is the method my mom showed me when I learned. And the one I showed my niece. I never used a slip knot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreatiKnit (Oct 7, 2013)

Jimmy'swife said:


> This is the method my mom showed me when I learned. And the one I'm showed my niece. I never used a slip knot. Thanks for sharing.


Don't you love it?! Once I learned it, I never used a slip knot again either! LOL


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

CreatiKnit said:


> Don't you love it?! Once I learned it, I never used a slip knot again either! LOL


Yes, I do love it. Since I never used a slip knot, I wondered why anyone would want to when this was so easy to do.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I'm going to be practicing this until I get it right. Have been wanting to cast on without the lumpy knot!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

and then you can begin your favorite cast on method, ignoring the knotted st in your count, when time to knit across to it, or join it for circ knitting, pull out knot and work on.... for circs, I do not count knot, but cast on number requested plus 1 and then knit the first and last tog after unslipping knot...


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

That is the way I always start my cast on.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

My cast on is similiar to this (I use a slip knot). I have looked at the pictures posted and I think that what is hapenning is just cast on without the knot. Am I right in this?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

What is wrong with a slip knot? Far quicker for me. I ended up with something akin to cats cradle.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! I'll use this, too.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

You can also give the first "stitch" one more twist and then the right corner of your cast on will be more square. Without the second twist it is more rounded the the left corner.



CreatiKnit said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you probably already know how to do this, but I remember when I first learned, a friend showed me this and I just thought it was the coolest thing! Plus it starts you off with 2 stitches instead of 1. Hope you love it too.
> 
> 1.) Hold your yarn as you normally would to cast on.
> 2.) Insert your needle under the middle of the stretched yarn and place your index finger over the yarn, pressing the yarn to the needle.
> ...


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

To me this looks quite convoluted. I think I will stay with my --very fast -- slip knot!


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks.This was easier then I expected.Will use for sure.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

My cast on is a slight variation of this and I get two stitches as well. There sure are lots of ways to do things in knitting.


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going to try this as I don't like the look of the slip knot all that much. Your avatar is ADORABLE by the way


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Oh, man, I started reading without realizing photos were beneath it, and my brain was starting to hurt. Once I realized there were pictures, I was good to go. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Funnier still, that's the way I caston, but I didn't know it till I saw the photos!!


Same here... LOL this is how I always cast on unless directed to use the slip knot... sometimes they are part of the pattern...


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Creatiknit

Thank you for sharing this technique to me
It's better than a slip knot it has no bump
A great way to start a project.

Thank you
KatM


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I think the slipknot gives you a crisper corner. Don't pull it any tighter than the rest of your cast-on.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

CreatiKnit said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you probably already know how to do this, but I remember when I first learned, a friend showed me this and I just thought it was the coolest thing! Plus it starts you off with 2 stitches instead of 1. Hope you love it too.
> 
> 1.) Hold your yarn as you normally would to cast on.
> 2.) Insert your needle under the middle of the stretched yarn and place your index finger over the yarn, pressing the yarn to the needle.
> ...


I just put the yarn around my finger and put a stitch on. I have never been able to figure out why people say to make a knot.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the info pics helped a lot


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you. I really needed to know this . Have copied and paste for my next cast on.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is how I learned to CO.
I've tried a few other forms of casting on yet I keep going back to this one.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------

